# Artist's Pride



## Tuna (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Space Face (Jan 15, 2021)

He's more artistic than me, that's for sure


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 15, 2021)

And me for sure.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 15, 2021)

Nice one......


----------



## terri (Jan 16, 2021)

This is fabulous.  I love the texture throughout, from the scramble of the art, to the baggy britches, to the wrinkled, clipped backdrop.   

Very Sally Mann of you, in the best way.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 17, 2021)

Nicely done, I like it .


----------



## nokk (Jan 17, 2021)

he could very well be the next jackson pollock.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jan 21, 2021)

What a wonderful photo.  It is so _textured.  _The young boy, slightly off centered and gingerly holding his creation, has such a calm, confident look on his face.  But it is the large wrinkle in the canvas backdrop to the right, that seals the deal on this shot.  Great stuff.


----------



## terri (Jan 22, 2021)

I keep returning to this one because it's just so good.    

Nominated for POTM.


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 23, 2021)

What everyone else said. I love it.


----------



## Douglas Brown (Apr 22, 2021)

He's holding it upside down.  LOL

I like the image grain.  Goes well with the painting.


----------

